# Breitling service centre



## Steve B (May 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the address and or phone number for the UK service center, this needs a bath!:-D 
Thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## Philip (Apr 15, 2006)

Have a look at http://www.breitling.com/en/retailers/ or try an email to [email protected] (they have always responded to me very quickly).


----------



## Lee F (Sep 17, 2006)

From BT.com try 

Breitling UK Ltd


Tel: 01892 553620
PO BOX 309 Tunbridge Wells TN2 1KK

I was told by my local Breitling dealer that they are Tunbridge Wells so this is probably it. Good luck.


----------



## Lee F (Sep 17, 2006)

Breitling UK address confirmed by Breitling as;

Breitling UK Ltd
Unit 2 Tunbridge Wells Trade Park
Longfield Road
Tunbridge Wells
TN2 3QF


----------



## fiz (Oct 29, 2007)

Lee F said:


> From BT.com try
> 
> Breitling UK Ltd
> 
> ...


It certainly is, I used them for a replacement battery for my Breitling, I received it back within 3 days!!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Just to note that the post code has changed to:

TN2 3YB


----------

